# AIR FILTRATION



## dawgsfan (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a 2 part question, I am new to woodworking and I am in the process of turning a 18×13 room in my basement into my shop. I have the harbor frieght dc and I am going to buy an air filtration unit. I have been looking at the AFS-1000B.
1) would this unit be adequate for my size shop?
2) where does it need to be located within my shop,should I hang it in the center of the sop or off in a corner?

Thanks in advance for any advice
Barry


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Barry, I have one of those in a much larger shop in which I do quite a lot of power sanding. It does very well at filtering out the fine dust particles. I'm not looking to buy an additional or a larger unit.

I would hang it close to where most of the dust is generated .. likely in the middle, but not in the way of where sheet goods or long boards may be handled / upended, such at the working side of the table saw, jointer, planer or radial arm saw.

I have suspended mine on a swivel so I can direct it toward the dust.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I would suggest upgrading the filter on the HF DC first. You really need a 1 or 0.5 micron filter on the HF unit to remove the more dangerous, fine particles. Wynn Environmental should answer all your questions.

A few searches on YouTube and LJ's should also help with more info.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

+1 on Brad's advice. The upgraded filter for the HF is what I did to prevent particles from getting in the air in the first place. I also made my own cleaner for those occasions where I sand and cannot trap all the dust.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The air filter can be useful. The most important thing is the collection of dust at the source. A real good filter on the dust collector is critical as others have said. Is there any possibility that you could exhaust it outside.

I have a dust collector which is outside my shop along with an air filter in the shop. I am also working as much as possible to collect dust from things that I do in my shop especially sanding and my scroll saw. The other tools like table saw and planer seem to make larger dust which is much easier for the dust collector to get.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

I have that cleaner and that collector. I replaced the upper bag on the dc with the American Fabric bag from Highland Woodworking. It's about $30. (I give it a beat down every couple of days). Then I hung the cleaner directly above the dc. This is in a three car garage. I start the cleaner when I go into the garage to play and set the timer so that it shuts off a couple of hours after I expect to leave. I am happy with my experience because I can apply finish the next morning. Make sure you have access to the back of the air cleaner so that you can see and change the filter. You will need to do that much more often than the filter in your furnace. Your dc will not collect every dust particle exiting your table saw blade or your band saw table.


----------



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Picked up a General air filtration system, have not used it yet but the enclosed photo shows how I mounted it in my shop. It is located in the middle of the major dust producing area, with the base of it 10 feet off the ground.


----------



## dawgsfan (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for the advice.
My first thing is my future health on ability to breath later in life, and second is to be able to keep as much dust as possible out of the upstairs or my wife will not be happy,so I wanted to make sure I am doing the best I possibly can to prevent any of the above. 
A few things have benn suggested tht I did not think about so again thanks for your help, It is a work in progress as of now,I hope to be creating and capturing dust in a few weeks.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

You are thinking well my friend! I concur with the others, the DC with canister would be my first choice. However air filtration is a great 2nd level of protection as DC's don't get it all. When buying a filtration unit, check the DcB level of the unit. I did not and my delta unit sounds like a jet engine when running. I still use it but it's a beast.


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm a strong believer that you need a 2 pronged approach. Yes,you need to upgrade the dust collection filters, but I have a Dylos particle meter, and use the Jet 1000B air cleaner and it makes a huge difference in removing small particles from the air. It's actual quite impressive how quickly it works, even on the low setting. I can't imagine working without one. And I have a 5HP Oneida cyclone and the Jet still makes a bid difference.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

My air filter sits atop my mitre saw dust shroud and points away from my DC unit that I have in a closet. The shop sits in a basement in the same room as the central heat and ac. I haven't had any dust make it upstairs so far.

Paul


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

I've been running a hacked-together air filtration system in my basement shop … a $17 box fan from home depot plus a 20×20x1 furnace filter, taped over the intake side of the fan. About once a week I take the filter off the fan, hold it over the garbage can and give it a tap to dislodge the majority of the dust, then put it back on. The filters were $7 or so for a pack of 3.

I am sure that this doesn't do anything meaningful for the air quality in terms of health, but it does do a really good job of filtering out the particles that like to float around and land on wet paint or finish.


----------



## buildingmonkey (Mar 1, 2014)

You could probably help yourself by using a vacuum with your sanders. I have a Bosch ROS with the fittings so I can plug a 1 1/4" hose to the back of the sander. Run the 8 hole discs and it gets about all the sanding dust. Also use the same hose with my Makita belt sander, just remove the bag and the end of the hose fits in the pipe where the bag attaches. Better to get the dust at the source than try to clean it from the air after it has already poluted the air.


----------



## dawgsfan (Sep 28, 2014)

wow,thanks for the responses.some great suggestions for me to consider and put to use.
I was able to buy the jet air filtration unit from Rockler yesterday online for a great price ($260)
with free shipping. Next the filter from Wynn for the dc, along with the suggestion of capturing
as much dust at the source and I should be as dust free as I possibly can.
I cant wait to get the shop done and start making some things. Thanks again for all the suggestions
Barry


----------

